# New driver, can my spouse ride along with me??



## PatriotUSMC

Just started driving today and I'm liking it. My question that I can't find an answer to with a Google search is can my wife ride along with me occasionally or is this forbidden? Thanks for any answers/tips!


----------



## Josho

no because sometimes you will have 4 passengers and wont have room for all

And even if there are less passengers, they wont like it that they are sharing a ride and will rate you lower


----------



## Shine'ola

I got some pop corn, please make room for me and my buddy to ride along also, we love singing in a car


----------



## krazydrive

Your wife cannot ride in the car with you. when a pax requests a ride they get the whole car not just the 1 seat. You cannot have anyone else in the car with you while driving for uber. No pets either. Ive heard stories from pax i have picked up Saying that last driver had a pet with them. Common sense people.


----------



## PatriotUSMC

Ok makes sense, thanks guys.


----------



## Casandria

I'm going to chime in here to make you feel less stupid for asking this question because I'm pretty sure there is more than a handful of the folks on here that will be sure to demean you for asking it. We wondered the same thing mostly because we wondered if we could be running errands together and be logged in to maximize our time logged in and not take as much time away from being together. As the old adage goes, "the only stupid question is the one you don't ask."


----------



## PatriotUSMC

Yep, exactly why I was asking Casandria, thank you. Oh and tough guys on the internet don't bother me.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

I've done it a few times with my wife while we were doing errands. Sure it's not "professional" but neither is Uber. They want to be a "ride share" company then pax will share a ride with my wife if I want to. If they have more people than fits in the back well then they can cancel and get someone else.


----------



## ReviTULize

Uber'ing should be your excuse to get away from your spouse for a little while


----------



## Casandria

My husband was diagnosed with stage 3 esophageal cancer in April. Since it has a survival rate of 17%, we are making the most of all of our time together.


----------



## PatriotUSMC

ReviTULize said:


> Uber'ing should be your excuse to get away from your spouse for a little while


Haha I'm one of those rare guys that really enjoy time with wifey.


----------



## PatriotUSMC

Casandria said:


> My husband was diagnosed with stage 3 esophageal cancer in April. Since it has a survival rate of 17%, we are making the most of all of our time together.


I understand that, we lost my mother in law this past March to lung cancer. My thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Casandria

Thank you. He is currently cancer free and we pray that continues, but we've heard so many stories going both ways that we don't want to take anything for granted; not that any of us should. Heck, I could get hit by a bus tomorrow so in a weird way, I'm thankful for the reminder to cherish each moment and the fact that I have the opportunity to do so. It's easy to say that we should live like we were dying or to live each day to the fullest, but it's hard for most to walk the talk and rarely do we get the chance to dangle off the edge and be pulled back so there's a silver lining.


----------



## PatriotUSMC

Well said.


----------



## ReviTULize

PatriotUSMC said:


> Haha I'm one of those rare guys that really enjoy time with wifey.


Same here...but we can't work together


----------



## Sydney Uber

PatriotUSMC said:


> Just started driving today and I'm liking it. My question that I can't find an answer to with a Google search is can my wife ride along with me occasionally or is this forbidden? Thanks for any answers/tips!


It's rideshare. If UBER actually offered a rideshare service, in the manner that Rideshare has been available for decades then half of their problems would be over.

Being the ********** service Travis has always dreamt of it is unsustainable.

Rideshare has the driver nominate a direction he wishes to go, when he wishes to go, how much per seat for "fuel and wear", and when. If the driver wants to take his/ her spouse its the Driver's car! Passengers DONT dictate what a driver can or cant do for a $5 fare.

Government agencies are finally waking up to Uber's deception. Like shy girls who have been overlooked at their first dance, they're growing in confidence and asserting their rules in their own dance hall.

This WILL be a bigger corporate failure than Andersens, Enron and Napstar rolled together.

You can fool some of the people all of the time. But you can't fool all of the people all of the time.


----------



## RobRoanoke

HA I only did that once and I called them to see how many passengers there were - and sure enough there were 4 - I whipped into the Target parking lot and dropped my wife off - did the run - then came back and picked her up!


----------



## UberDude2

Casandria said:


> I'm going to chime in here to make you feel less stupid for asking this question because I'm pretty sure there is more than a handful of the folks on here that will be sure to demean you for asking it. We wondered the same thing mostly because we wondered if we could be running errands together and be logged in to maximize our time logged in and not take as much time away from being together. As the old adage goes, "the only stupid question is the one you don't ask."


There's another old adage that's more appropriate in this situation. It goes "common sense is not so common".
If you're car is supposed to carry 4 people and the app says you can carry 4 people, you should be able to carry 4 people. Imagine you're going on a double date and your Uber car pulls up. You open the door to find only 3 available seats. What impression would you have of that driver and the service? I know I wouldn't be happy if I was on that end of the deal.
I remember reading in this forum somebody got an email from the uber office about the same thing.
Believe me I get the idea of wanting a ride along. It gets boring and monotonous at times but it's a job and you're getting paid to provide a service.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

You can do whatever you want. You're an independent contractor. Some dick might give you 1 star though.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

UberDude2 said:


> If you're car is supposed to carry 4 people and the app says you can carry 4 peope, you should be able to carry 4 people.


Again, independent contractor. If you get a 4 pax call, say sorry, today I'm with my baby, and we can only take 3.


----------



## UberDude2

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> Again, independent contractor. If you get a 4 pax call, say sorry, today I'm with my baby, and we can only take 3.


And since you're not a driver you wouldn't know that you don't really know how many riders you have till you waste the fuel to get there and see for yourself or if you make an awkward call to ask how many riders they have so you could cancel on them afterward.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

UberDude2 said:


> And since you're not a driver you wouldn't know that you don't really know how many riders you have till you waste the fuel to get there and see for yourself or if you make an awkward call to ask how many riders they have so you could cancel on them afterward.


yes well phone calls are pretty simple to do.


----------



## Casandria

I can honestly see both sides of this "argument." I've been driving so I know all too well the lack of information provided in the app on number of passengers and destination. Yes, I realize that Uber knows what kind of car you have and it's capacity and that revealing the destination might deter drivers from accepting fares. However, given the technology available today, I believe that more drivers would be able to accept more fares if they had this information. I actually had a pax ask me today what I would do if someone wanted to go to Austin. It's a valid question given where we are. We're fairly new to this, but I've seen several debates about bottled water, mints, gum, etc. I actually put together a little basket with tissues (flu season is in full swing here), hand sanitizer, candy, etc and never once had a taker and finally moved it to the trunk. I can't figure out where anyone keeps bottled water, etc. I'm in a BMW 7 series and there's barely enough room in the glove box and console for what we need as drivers let alone extras for the pax. I also have had a mix of people getting in the front seat and the back so no clue where to keep the basket either and I got tired of moving it. So far, our experience has been that people just want to get from point A to point B and they don't care about much other than some conversation.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

UberDude2 said:


> And since you're not a driver you wouldn't know that you don't really know how many riders you have till you waste the fuel to get there and see for yourself or if you make an awkward call to ask how many riders they have so you could cancel on them afterward.


I would almost always call after getting request to confirm pick up and ask destination. If it was a destination that didn't fit my parameters, like not wanting to go to ny airport because of toll reimbursement being insufficient, I would not do it.


----------



## UberDude2

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> yes well phone calls are pretty simple to do.


And so is leaving your significant other at home while you do a job you're getting paid for.
What's even easier then that? Staying home with said significant other. You can show them how much you love them!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

Also I thought Uber was a rideSHARE service, not a taxi in disguise. Well if a driver wants to bring his baby along, you can SHARE the ride with them or buzz off.


----------



## Casandria

You're both wrong, it's a "technology company."


----------



## Jay2dresq

If it truly was a rideshare service, then the driver would have to enter a destination, and then they would only get pings for passengers going the same direction.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Jay2dresq said:


> If it truly was a rideshare service, then the driver would have to enter a destination, and then they would only get pings for passengers going the same direction.


You are right, that's why it's an old time ********* service dressed up as a new wave technology/ride share company.


----------



## UberDude2

Casandria said:


> You're both wrong, it's a "technology company."


Gotta love you Casandria. I'm sure In your past proffesion you had to defuse a few heated debates?
I think I read in one of your prior posts that you were a professor or school teacher?


----------



## jakob

I don't see why not.


----------



## Casandria

I'm not sure where you got that LOL Before I became a stay-at-home mom, I was in corporate disaster recovery and contingency planning, but I've been out of that for 16 years and now I just play referee to 3 grown kids, 4 kids at home, 9 grandkids, 5 dogs and a cat. I home-schooled for 3 years, but that's about it as far as education goes. Uber is like a vacation for me


----------



## UberDude2

I don't give a whole lot of advice on this forum but I was inclined because the guy is new. Heck just a few days ago the advice I gave wasn't completely accurate but this was an easy one.
Anyone who gives the advice "do whatever you want you're an independent contractor" is just setting the new guy up for failure. Even though we are independent contractors, whether we like it or not, we have to follow some loose guidelines otherwise we get deactivated.


----------



## Jay2dresq

SuperDuperUber said:


> You are right, that's why it's an old time ********* service dressed up as a new wave technology/ride share company.


Yeah, unfortunately I may have to quit Ubering. I love doing it, and with my rating at 4.9 I'm obviously doing something right. I just don't like the fact that I have to basically work at night to make any money. I can be online all day and not get one ping. I can be online all night and get ping after ping. Also, the whole deal of the $10 phone data charge, just eats me up. That, and the insurance issue is a deep concern of mine.

If there was a way that Uber could outline what their drivers needed to be 100% legit, and the insurance industry had an affordable policy for part time X drivers, then I'd feel better about it. As it is right now, I'd leave Uber with extra mileage on my car, and a basket full of cell phone chargers that will charge just about any phone made in the last 10 years, and not one customer has ever used.

I may turn in the iPhone, and just drive once in a while on the Android app, just to see if anything improves, but I'm thinking this isn't the full time work I was hoping it would be.


----------



## Casandria

I wholeheartedly agree. I only chimed in because it was something we pondered as well early on and I've seen how snide some can be on this forum and didn't want the poor guy to get scared away by the trolls with his question. The only real reason we entertained it was more in regards to Lyft as it projects a more casual attitude, but as soon as we saw the training video for Uber (if you can call it that now) we knew it wasn't an option.


----------



## Casandria

Hubby and I both are on Androids. We didn't ask for a phone and so far so good. I did buy a $5 iPhone charger (that my 18 year old informed me won't work on the new iPhones, I HATE Apple), but it has yet to be used and no one has asked to use my Android charger either. All the stuff I put into the basket was stuff I already had on hand, but from our personal experience, I can't justify any accoutrements. All our pax have just wanted to get where they're going, period.


----------



## UberDude2

Casandria said:


> I'm not sure where you got that LOL Before I became a stay-at-home mom, I was in corporate disaster recovery and contingency planning, but I've been out of that for 16 years and now I just play referee to 3 grown kids, 4 kids at home, 9 grandkids, 5 dogs and a cat. I home-schooled for 3 years, but that's about it as far as education goes. Uber is like a vacation for me


I know what it was. You made a comment about having a masters In English. I must have assumed you were a teacher. Who else would have a masters in English


----------



## UberOne

krazydrive said:


> Your wife cannot ride in the car with you. when a pax requests a ride they get the whole car not just the 1 seat. You cannot have anyone else in the car with you while driving for uber. No pets either. Ive heard stories from pax i have picked up Saying that last driver had a pet with them. Common sense people.


This is probably the best advice on here.  Ride sharing, in the Uber context, means you share your car with one other party or the members of one party; if you bring your spouse or a friend with you, that is CARPOOLING.

Furthermore, while each driver can be flexible in some areas of the service they provide (water, candy, opening doors, etc) the one rule that must be followed is that which dictates that a rider gets the whole car to him or herself, regardless of how many seats are still available. If one pax requests a car, he or she can expect to only ride with the driver - no if's or but's!


----------



## Casandria

I'm just a nerd like that. My husband has a masters in Archeology, but he's a commercial real estate broker/general contractor/professional shooter/shooting instructor so that's what a masters degree is worth.


----------



## UberOne

SuperDuperUber said:


> I would almost always call after getting request to confirm pick up and ask destination. If it was a destination that didn't fit my parameters, like not wanting to go to ny airport because of toll reimbursement being insufficient, I would not do it.


it's actually not good practice to contact a rider to see where they are going, albeit it may save you time. You can get
reported for this.

Drivers can decline requests to certain destinations that are too far or those that are deemed unsafe, but besides that you have an obligation to fulfill ride requests.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

UberOne said:


> This is probably the best advice on here. Ride sharing, in the Uber context, means you share your car with one other party or the members of one party; if you bring your spouse or a friend with you, that is CARPOOLING.
> 
> Furthermore, while each driver can be flexible in some areas of the service they provide (water, candy, opening doors, etc) the one rule that must be followed is that which dictates that a rider gets the whole car to him or herself, regardless of how many seats are still available. If one pax requests a car, he or she can expect to only ride with the driver - no if's or but's!


Next time I have the wife in the car I will have her in the backseat so when we come up to pick up the pax, I will tell them I got their request on the new Uberpool service. When they say they don't have Uberpool on their app, I will tell them it's a glitch in the software. That it didn't update properly on their phone. They can accept the ride or cancel.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

UberOne said:


> it's actually not good practice to contact a rider to see where they are going, albeit it may save you time. You can get
> reported for this.
> 
> Drivers can decline requests to certain destinations that are too far or those that are deemed unsafe, but besides that you have an obligation to fulfill ride requests.


Yeah, I've passed the point of following Uber rules blindly. At 1.10 a mile, it's what I want to do with my car and my time.


----------



## Jay2dresq

Yeah, I'm not complaining about the other stuff I bought, as I'll eventually use it up... The bottled water? No passenger has ever taken a bottle of water from my car. I've drank every bottle used from the car. Mints? A couple passengers took a mint, but again, most were eaten by me. I generally keep my car clean, so the extra cleaning I've been doing didn't hurt. The cans of glass cleaner and Lysol will be eventually used up in the house, so nothing lost there either. I upgraded my phone, and it needed upgrading anyway because it was 3 years old, so I can't blame Uber for it, Uber just pushed me to do it. I also bought a new bluetooth headset, but I needed a new one anyway... my old one was 5-6 years old. I picked up a few free magazine subscriptions... They didn't cost me anything, but I don't think anyone has read the magazines in the back seat either. 

I've met some interesting people, mostly out of town businessmen looking for rides to/from restaurants and bars. A few airport runs, and one couple visiting from Europe. I love driving. I drove an ambulance for 10 years, and I was a truck driver for the Gov't for 7 years. When I travel, I prefer to drive rather than fly. I was even chosen last year as a driver for a publicity stunt Audi did where they had a small fleet of cars driven from LA to NYC in less than 48 hours. 

Its fun, I enjoy it, but the whole deep discount rates, and no tipping drilled into the customer's heads, the insurance problems, and I can't drive days and make a decent amount, plus the added wear and tear on my car... I'm thinking it really isn't worth it, but I've stuck with it because of the flexible work schedule. Most employers would scoff at the time I request off. I have an overseas trip planned for February, and then Daytona Beach Bike Week is coming up fast too.... I may stick with Uber through the spring and then find a real job.


----------



## Casandria

I haven't had a tip yet, but I've only had 10 fares and all during the day. Hubby has had a few small tips, but nothing major. I used his referral when I signed up so I'm anxious to get to my 20 fares so we both get the extra money, but I've seen posts about that not actually happening so we'll see if it does or doesn't. I know my husband and if they stiff us on that, he will be totally done with them, no quarter given; it's a family trait LOL


----------



## noober

Another consideration: Drivers have been background checked but not their spouse or other potential ride alongs. Imagine a male driver and male companion picking up a female rider. It would be more than awkward. One of my riders said a driver picked her up with his wife in the front seat where she likes to sit. He did not call to give her a heads up and she gave him one star.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Jay2dresq said:


> If it truly was a rideshare service, then the driver would have to enter a destination, and then they would only get pings for passengers going the same direction.


Or a passenger's destination is made available at the time the job is offered. If its a shitty job , then like some Taxi apps here in Sydney (Go Catch) then the client can nominate a Tip UP FRONT to makw the shitty run more attractive.

Its pretty simple, the negotiating position was taken away from the driver with Uber's system. Fancy having to commit to providing a service without ANY idea of the return or a decent minimum? It doesnt make sense


----------



## UberOne

I totally like the idea of a tip up front!! it helps riders with poor ratings get rides, and ultimately increases their own ratings. I'd say that's genius, but could it also be bribery? lol


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite

noober said:


> Another consideration: Drivers have been background checked but not their spouse or other potential ride alongs. Imagine a male driver and male companion picking up a female rider. It would be more than awkward. One of my riders said a driver picked her up with his wife in the front seat where she likes to sit. He did not call to give her a heads up and she gave him one star.


Passengers aren't vetted at all either, and Uber has no problem with doing its stupid "Uberpool" program or whatever. Give me a break.


----------



## Killeen Ubur

PatriotUSMC said:


> Just started driving today and I'm liking it. My question that I can't find an answer to with a Google search is can my wife ride along with me occasionally or is this forbidden? Thanks for any answers/tips!


Yes your wife can ride along, shit why not bring the kids and dog to......LOL


----------



## CaptainJackLA

Jay2dresq said:


> If it truly was a rideshare service, then the driver would have to enter a destination, and then they would only get pings for passengers going the same direction.


This is how the Destination feature works for Lyft


----------



## Wonderful

RobRoanoke said:


> HA I only did that once and I called them to see how many passengers there were - and sure enough there were 4 - I whipped into the Target parking lot and dropped my wife off - did the run - then came back and picked her up!


Bad move. Target is our favorite place )


----------



## IndianaMachino

Casandria said:


> My husband was diagnosed with stage 3 esophageal cancer in April. Since it has a survival rate of 17%, we are making the most of all of our time together.


Best wishes to your husband and your family. Sorry he is sick. Tell them it is "driver in training" .


----------



## Casandria

IndianaMachino said:


> Best wishes to your husband and your family. Sorry he is sick. Tell them it is "driver in training" .


Great idea! And thank you, he is doing much better


----------



## UberDC

Casandria said:


> I'm going to chime in here to make you feel less stupid for asking this question because I'm pretty sure there is more than a handful of the folks on here that will be sure to demean you for asking it. We wondered the same thing mostly because we wondered if we could be running errands together and be logged in to maximize our time logged in and not take as much time away from being together. As the old adage goes, "the only stupid question is the one you don't ask."


I never wondered if I could or not. Simple common sense tells you that the answer is no. For example, can you masturbate during trips? Common sense tells you no.


----------



## Simone

Hello PatriotUSMC, unfortunately under Uber's Terms and Conditions drivers are not to bring anyone along in their vehicle when logged into the Uber Driver Partner App. You can read this vital piece of information on the Uber's Driver Partner Contract that we must all agree to when our accounts become active. Also, it's not professional bringing someone along. Your focus and attention should be on your passenger(s) at all time.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us and getting advice instead of just doing it. Congrats on becoming an Uber Partner Driver and we all wish you the best...


----------



## Lee56

ReviTULize said:


> Uber'ing should be your excuse to get away from your spouse for a little while


Agree 100%


----------



## ElectroFuzz

PatriotUSMC said:


> Just started driving today and I'm liking it. My question that I can't find an answer to with a Google search is can my wife ride along with me occasionally or is this forbidden? Thanks for any answers/tips!


The long answer:
It's not specifically forbidden but it's not recommended.
What Uber does require is that you have 4 seats available for UberX.
So if there are 4 passengers the wife has to leave.
Many passengers will view it as not professional and the rating might show it.
If you do it anyway I suggest you tell the passengers she is a "new driver in training"


----------



## BlkGeep

ROFL


----------



## Ranger

What if you have 5 seats. My truck can carry 5 people plus the driver of course. I have an F150 with 3 seats in the front a 3 in the back?

="UberDude2, post: 117365, member: 5076"]There's another old adage that's more appropriate in this situation. It goes "common sense is not so commmon".
If you're car is supposed to carry 4 people and the app says you can carry 4 peope, you should be able to carry 4 people. Imagine you're going on a double date and your Uber car pulls up. You open the door to find only 3 available seats. What impression would you have of that driver and the service? I know I wouldn't be happy if I was on that end of the deal.
I remember reading in this forum sombody got an email from the uber office about the same thing.
Believe me I get the idea of wanting a ride along. It gets boring and monotonous at times but it's a job and you're getting paid to provide a service.[/QUOTE]
What I


----------



## limepro

Is the apocalypse upon us? I haven't seen this many zombies in a long time.


----------



## UberDude2

Ranger said:


> What if you have 5 seats. My truck can carry 5 people plus the driver of course. I have an F150 with 3 seats in the front a 3 in the back?
> 
> ="UberDude2, post: 117365, member: 5076"]There's another old adage that's more appropriate in this situation. It goes "common sense is not so commmon".
> If you're car is supposed to carry 4 people and the app says you can carry 4 peope, you should be able to carry 4 people. Imagine you're going on a double date and your Uber car pulls up. You open the door to find only 3 available seats. What impression would you have of that driver and the service? I know I wouldn't be happy if I was on that end of the deal.
> I remember reading in this forum sombody got an email from the uber office about the same thing.
> Believe me I get the idea of wanting a ride along. It gets boring and monotonous at times but it's a job and you're getting paid to provide a service.


What I[/QUOTE]

limepro I was about to say the same thing. I guess with so many new drivers comes redundant questions and concerns. Well, at least they're doing a search instead of recreating a previously created post.
Ranger, you are an independent contractor. If your truck has six seat belts and you want to take your significant other along for the ride that's up to you. In my opinion it's unprofessional. If i was the PAX i would probably ding your rating because of it. Remember, you're rating determines if you can remain on the platform or not. Meaning if your rating gets too low you could be deactivated.
Try it out. Experiment with it and see how or if it even affects your rating.


----------



## Optimus Uber

If passenger reports it, uber will email you. 

Tell your significant other not to be so insecure. You're giving them a ride, not riding them. 

Leave the busy body at home. It's the only peace you'll get of her not being around.

Soon you'll leave the house to uber, just to get away from her


----------



## KirstenP

My minivan can seat 6 people other than me but I'm only an UberX and not XL... Not sure why... So I have 2 extra seats. So if I had someone up front with me (especially after bars close) that's a "no no"? I've had a few sketchy people I pick up but the only thing I have reassuring is that their credit card is attached to their account.


----------



## marty

ReviTULize said:


> Uber'ing should be your excuse to get away from your spouse for a little while


Lol.. That is a good thing about uber. I was getting yelled at for leaving laundry in a hamper last night, Then made the excuse "oh honey looks like demand is high I gotta hit the road" I made 170 bucks instead of being fussed at.


----------



## marty

KirstenP said:


> My minivan can seat 6 people other than me but I'm only an UberX and not XL... Not sure why... So I have 2 extra seats. So if I had someone up front with me (especially after bars close) that's a "no no"? I've had a few sketchy people I pick up but the only thing I have reassuring is that their credit card is attached to their account.


I think I read that even if you have extra seats you are still only supposed to have yourself and the riders in the car. I think the issue is making the pax feel safer. (A girl alone might feel uncomfortable getting in a car with two scary guys up front as opposed to one scary guy driving I guess) <shrug> seems silly but maybe an uber could answer with more clarity.


----------



## Optimus Uber

KirstenP said:


> My minivan can seat 6 people other than me but I'm only an UberX and not XL... Not sure why... So I have 2 extra seats. So if I had someone up front with me (especially after bars close) that's a "no no"? I've had a few sketchy people I pick up but the only thing I have reassuring is that their credit card is attached to their account.


I wouldn't work that time slot if there are issues with the passengers during that period

Your spouse is not covered under the insurance. Only you, the account holder and up to 3 of his friends.

If the passenger complains you brought a third party on the ride uber will wait list your account and investigate.

If they find its true, they could issue you a warning or permanently deactivate your account.

That's the way I see it. Up to you if you're willing to take the risk. If you can't do the job because you need help, I would say your not qualified to do the job.

Everyone else can drive without their spouse. Not sure why uber would make an exemption for you. Since your spouse can handle the situation, you should stay at home and let him drive for uber.

As it is apparent you can't handle the Job

It opens up more liability issues. If uber finds out I think they will deactivate you. Like I said, have your husband do it. Seems like he would be able to handle it without you and be in compliance.

If I got in and there was someone else in the car , immediate 1*.

It's my ride, I'm paying for it. I'm paying for you to drive me and I am not paying you so you can include me in your social circle


----------



## KirstenP

Optimus Uber said:


> I wouldn't work that time slot if there are issues with the passengers during that period
> 
> Your spouse is not covered under the insurance. Only you, the account holder and up to 3 of his friends.
> 
> If the passenger complains you brought a third party on the ride uber will wait list your account and investigate.
> 
> If they find its true, they could issue you a warning or permanently deactivate your account.
> 
> That's the way I see it. Up to you if you're willing to take the risk. If you can't do the job because you need help, I would say your not qualified to do the job.
> 
> Everyone else can drive without their spouse. Not sure why uber would make an exemption for you. Since your spouse can handle the situation, you should stay at home and let him drive for uber.
> 
> As it is apparent you can't handle the Job


Not my spouse... Eek I would never bring him... Lol its actually another uber driver... But I understand the rules... I avoid certain areas that's for sure


----------



## Rene S Holganza

How can we avoid certain areas if our present ride is going in there?


----------



## Optimus Uber

Rene S Holganza said:


> How can we avoid certain areas if our present ride is going in there?


You'll have to dead mile out after you drop off.

If you don't want to take a passenger to a certain area, you'll have to explain to them that you will cancel the ride no charge and they will need to request another car


----------



## mainelaptop

UberDude2 said:


> There's another old adage that's more appropriate in this situation. It goes "common sense is not so common".
> If you're car is supposed to carry 4 people and the app says you can carry 4 people, you should be able to carry 4 people. Imagine you're going on a double date and your Uber car pulls up. You open the door to find only 3 available seats. What impression would you have of that driver and the service? I know I wouldn't be happy if I was on that end of the deal.
> I remember reading in this forum somebody got an email from the uber office about the same thing.
> Believe me I get the idea of wanting a ride along. It gets boring and monotonous at times but it's a job and you're getting paid to provide a service.


Pay shit rates, get shit service.


----------



## UberDude2

mainelaptop said:


> Pay shit rates, get shit service.


Is that what you settle for at home and for your family "shit service" So I guess you always pay top dollar for everything you buy and do? Or do you expect the good service no matter how much you pay?


----------



## mainelaptop

UberDude2 said:


> Is that what you settle for at home and for your family "shit service" So I guess you always pay top dollar for everything you buy and do? Or do you expect the good service no matter how much you pay?


I expect to get what I pay for, if I pay 3 dollars for a cab ride then I don't expect an empty BMW.


----------



## Gretzky

RobRoanoke said:


> HA I only did that once and I called them to see how many passengers there were - and sure enough there were 4 - I whipped into the Target parking lot and dropped my wife off - did the run - then came back and picked her up!


Hahaha classic! But this could backfire on you real quick if her shopping total at Target while waiting adds up to more than your compensation


----------



## Shekinah

I also would like to know. I will be driving by the end of this week and I'm 7 months pregnant, but I want to drive for atleast 1 month to get my foot in the door, My fiance is saying he would like to ride sometimes as i get further along, Are there rules saying that you cant have anybody else in the car. I mean as far as 4 or more people being in the car just like a gentleman said before i could just call ahead and ask how many people will be in the car. If there is 4 then i can drop him off and keep moving right?


----------



## seove

ReviTULize said:


> Uber'ing should be your excuse to get away from your spouse for a little while


FUNNY! But true. Hehehehe.


----------



## mrrobert2u

Shekinah said:


> I also would like to know. I will be driving by the end of this week and I'm 7 months pregnant, but I want to drive for atleast 1 month to get my foot in the door, My fiance is saying he would like to ride sometimes as i get further along, Are there rules saying that you cant have anybody else in the car. I mean as far as 4 or more people being in the car just like a gentleman said before i could just call ahead and ask how many people will be in the car. If there is 4 then i can drop him off and keep moving right?


if anyone asks, you can say he is from Corporate and he is coming along for an audit as part of a program to improve customer service


----------



## wdowns03

SuperDuperUber said:


> I've done it a few times with my wife while we were doing errands. Sure it's not "professional" but neither is Uber. They want to be a "ride share" company then pax will share a ride with my wife if I want to. If they have more people than fits in the back well then they can cancel and get someone else.


Ok does it state in ubers twrms and conditions that you are not to have your spouse or friend with you?


----------



## wdowns03

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> You can do whatever you want. You're an independent contractor. Some dick might give you 1 star though.


They told me its in terms and conditions and suspended my account??? I read it over and over and dont see it??


----------



## wdowns03

UberDude2 said:


> And so is leaving your significant other at home while you do a job you're getting paid for.
> What's even easier then that? Staying home with said significant other. You can show them how much you love them!


But it is an independant job which means up to you??!! Its dangerous out there.


----------



## wdowns03

Simone said:


> Hello PatriotUSMC, unfortunately under Uber's Terms and Conditions drivers are not to bring anyone along in their vehicle when logged into the Uber Driver Partner App. You can read this vital piece of information on the Uber's Driver Partner Contract that we must all agree to when our accounts become active. Also, it's not professional bringing someone along. Your focus and attention should be on your passenger(s) at all time.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your thoughts with us and getting advice instead of just doing it. Congrats on becoming an Uber Partner Driver and we all wish you the best...


Where does it state in terms and conditions?


----------



## UberDude2

wdowns03 said:


> But it is an independant job which means up to you??!! Its dangerous out there.


Sure, you're an independent contractor until you get deactivated because your rating is too low. But hey, your car your rules. Someone came here for advice and that's what they got right? 
Here's the original question to refresh your memory....



PatriotUSMC said:


> Just started driving today and I'm liking it. My question that I can't find an answer to with a Google search is can my wife ride along with me occasionally or is this forbidden? Thanks for any answers/tips!


----------



## negeorgia

My wife would have zero desire to. I considered having my son ride with me the day before he moved 450 miles away, but it was a slow UberX day before getting to him, so I got him earlier and we went and saw my parents instead. Much better idea than awkward customer service perception situation.


----------



## Marisa

SuperDuperUber said:


> I've done it a few times with my wife while we were doing errands. Sure it's not "professional" but neither is Uber. They want to be a "ride share" company then pax will share a ride with my wife if I want to. If they have more people than fits in the back well then they can cancel and get someone else.


Why is it so bad for a husband and wife ride together?


----------



## Marisa

Casandria said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. I only chimed in because it was something we pondered as well early on and I've seen how snide some can be on this forum and didn't want the poor guy to get scared away by the trolls with his question. The only real reason we entertained it was more in regards to Lyft as it projects a more casual attitude, but as soon as we saw the training video for Uber (if you can call it that now) we knew it wasn't an option.


So on lyft do they give you that option to have your significant other with you?


----------



## negeorgia

Marisa said:


> Why is it so bad for a husband and wife ride together?


Awkward customer service situation. UberX is up to 4 pax. Many UberX cars only have room for 5 adults. You don't know how many pax are intended for the ride until you arrive or call first and ask (which is also frowned upon). Does the spouse intend to get in the trunk for the ride?


----------



## Marisa

negeorgia said:


> Awkward customer service situation. UberX is up to 4 pax. Many UberX cars only have room for 5 adults. You don't know how many pax are intended for the ride until you arrive or call first and ask (which is also frowned upon). Does the spouse intend to get in the trunk for the ride?


I am a uber xl driver and have enough seats for a x.


----------



## Marisa

If you get raped or shot will they insure you for the hospital bill?


----------



## negeorgia

Marisa said:


> If you get raped or shot will they insure you for the hospital bill?


After getting your story on the local media for a few days, maybe.


----------



## negeorgia

Marisa said:


> I am a uber xl driver and have enough seats for a x.


If your riders think it is weird, they may deduct some stars.


----------



## Oscar Levant

PatriotUSMC said:


> Just started driving today and I'm liking it. My question that I can't find an answer to with a Google search is can my wife ride along with me occasionally or is this forbidden? Thanks for any answers/tips!


My girlfriend rode with my a few times in my cabbie days, no big deal, but with UBer, it would be, so don't do it.


----------



## ReviTULize

Marisa said:


> Why is it so bad for a husband and wife ride together?


The riders may have four passengers. How would you pick all of them up?
Also, let's say you are in a terrible accident. Your insurance doesn't pay and cancels you. Uber says that your spouse is not covered by their policy.
So who, exactly, do you think is going to insure the claim?


----------



## ReviTULize

negeorgia said:


> Awkward customer service situation. UberX is up to 4 pax. Many UberX cars only have room for 5 adults. You don't know how many pax are intended for the ride until you arrive or call first and ask (which is also frowned upon). Does the spouse intend to get in the trunk for the ride?


I don't understand why people don't understand this. Get a delivery job and let them ride with you...maybe. Just make sure they're covered by insurance in the event of an accident.


----------



## negeorgia

Marisa said:


> If you get raped or shot will they insure you for the hospital bill?


There is a situation here in Atlanta. An independent contractor security guard has been wounded by a disgruntled Fed Ex employee on a Fed Ex property. The company he works for has maxed out what benefits they had for him and his wife has had to reach out to the media for public assistance and begging Fed Ex for help with medical bills and loss of wages. I would think extra passengers (spouse) would be certainly riding at their own risk if there were an accident at your fault, while conducting a business transaction.


----------



## Marisa

Ummmm isn't that why to drive you have to have insurance? I should be covered either way. My husband is on my insurance.


----------



## Marisa

ReviTULize said:


> The riders may have four passengers. How would you pick all of them up?
> Also, let's say you are in a terrible accident. Your insurance doesn't pay and cancels you. Uber says that your spouse is not covered by their policy.
> So who, exactly, do you think is going to insure the claim?


For one i have enough to fit 7 plus me in my truck so i don't have to worry about it. And my husband riding with me is for safty since I'm a woman and staying out late with drunks getting in the truck. I don't want to get raped or shot.


----------



## negeorgia

Marisa said:


> Ummmm isn't that why to drive you have to have insurance? I should be covered either way. My husband is on my insurance.


Do some more research. There maybe a clause in your auto insurance policy about making money with your car. Health insurance for your husband is a different issue. Uber covers the pax but not you and certainly not a tag-along friend/spouse. Pax are weird about stuff, they can say they are fine with extra people in the vehicle to your face, but later down rate you and convince themselves it is for stopping too hard at or running a yellow light.


----------



## negeorgia

Here's an idea, drive for 3 weeks and draw your own conclusions. Then drive for 3 months and draw the conclusions that 90% of the sane drivers have. You drive more miles for less money than expected (and take more than your share of the risks). Uber does not care about pax and cares even less about drivers.


----------



## FormerUber

RobRoanoke said:


> HA I only did that once and I called them to see how many passengers there were - and sure enough there were 4 - I whipped into the Target parking lot and dropped my wife off - did the run - then came back and picked her up!


Did she spend more than you earned?


----------



## UberEddie2015

cassandra my heart goes out to you. i know all to much about cancer. my wife passed away from lung cancer. every minute is precious. Best of luck. Your husband has a good woman.


----------



## UberEddie2015

reading all the posts against both in the car. This is friggin UberX not a limo service. In your case Cassandra if the pax doesn't like it screw them. Call each pax once you accept and ask how many pax. More than 3 riders tell them to cancel. Some things are worth more than being afraid of a low rating.


----------



## ReviTULize

Marisa said:


> For one i have enough to fit 7 plus me in my truck so i don't have to worry about it. And my husband riding with me is for safty since I'm a woman and staying out late with drunks getting in the truck. I don't want to get raped or shot.


Then this job is not for you...plain and simple.
He's not covered under insurance...plain and simple
Uber will rape BOTH of you AND any dependents, if the worst-case scenario were to occur.

Good luck Marisa . I mean that. But it's NOT smart.


----------



## Veal66

PatriotUSMC said:


> Just started driving today and I'm liking it. My question that I can't find an answer to with a Google search is can my wife ride along with me occasionally or is this forbidden? Thanks for any answers/tips!


No, it is not allowed.


----------



## RamzFanz

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> You can do whatever you want. You're an independent contractor. Some dick might give you 1 star though.


You have no concept of what a contract is.


----------



## danezter925

I will start riding with my girlfriend who will start driving for Uber tonight, and we don't see any problem with me going with her. No way should a 23 year old female be alone doing Uber with all the things you hear about, especially for the night shift. She will call the rider and ask how many passengers, and if it's too many, TOO BAD! Why would that be fround upon? As an independent contractor she certainly has the right to call ahead of time. As a rider I could care less if a driver cancelled, in our area there will be another driver within 3 minutes at almost anytime. I say to anybody in a similar situation wondering if it's okay, try it and see if it hurts your ratings. If it does, don't do it in the future, but I bet it won't. Just try it!


----------



## Coachman

danezter925 said:


> No way should a 23 year old female be alone doing Uber with all the things you hear about, especially for the night shift...


If she needs somebody to hold her hand while she's driving then the job is not for her. It's simple.


----------



## Jimron

There is a much higher chance she will get into a car accident if she is not confident enough as a driver to tell her partner that they need to be doing other thing like working their own job or sleeping for work in the morn.

The reason that couples are more efficient is the ability to split up and multitask. 

You cold try a dash am to record the inside and outside video, and watch after her shift to see if you approve, and it 
Could provide a better watchdog then you sitting beside in the car. Just an idea.

Then you can see if there is any flirting or if you can trust your gf to be out solo. Or if she flirts with every rider
Then you know it's not you, it's her that's using you as a stepping stone to burn up your cars value
While she makes some spending money and gets lots of hookups with guys.

Then you can feel better when your car is crashed and she moves on to another guy that will let her drive their car and
Turn it into some pocket change.

Maybe I'm reading too much into it. Lol


----------



## danezter925

The relationship dynamics have nothing to do with it, she could just be a friend for the sake of this discussion. Also, the safety issue is a concern in our case but I can't say the same for other girls her age. The point originally being, are Uber drivers allowed to have somebody in the car with them? My answer is YES in our case, especially being a new young female driver and doing the night shift. So maybe it isn't the job for her, but she will decide that after trying with me at first. Big deal? I think not. Will she get bad reviews because of it? I doubt it.


----------



## noober

danezter925 said:


> I will start riding with my girlfriend who will start driving for Uber tonight, and we don't see any problem with me going with her. No way should a 23 year old female be alone doing Uber with all the things you hear about, especially for the night shift. She will call the rider and ask how many passengers, and if it's too many, TOO BAD! Why would that be fround upon? As an independent contractor she certainly has the right to call ahead of time. As a rider I could care less if a driver cancelled, in our area there will be another driver within 3 minutes at almost anytime. I say to anybody in a similar situation wondering if it's okay, try it and see if it hurts your ratings. If it does, don't do it in the future, but I bet it won't. Just try it!


You ask why would it be frowned upon? Because drivers have been background checked, not ride along buddies. Just be prepared that if the situation is reported to Uber, she will be deactivated.


----------



## haji

PatriotUSMC said:


> Just started driving today and I'm liking it. My question that I can't find an answer to with a Google search is can my wife ride along with me occasionally or is this forbidden? Thanks for any answers/tips!


wife , family pet , friends can ride with you.


----------



## danezter925

I see where the concern there, but I have also passed the background check with Uber if it makes any difference. The only way Uber would even find out that she had another passenger is if a rider reported her. If she calls the rider ahead of time to make sure it's okay, she would be avoiding any negative reviews regarding the other passenger. She would straight up tell them it's for safety purposes and if they don't like it then they can easily find another driver. I can see why it would be a problem if the riders were not aware that there would be a passenger but that would not be the case with us. So is there really a problem? I really don't think there is.


----------



## KiaScott

I seriously doubt you would be covered by insurance as a ride-along passenger if something were to happen.


----------



## danezter925

She added me as a driver on her Metromile policy so I think we're okay there.


----------



## RightTurnClyde

At this point; don't listen to the previous advice, if you want to bring your spouse along with you just do it. It's your car, F*** uber...


----------



## UberDude2

danezter925 said:


> She added me as a driver on her Metromile policy so I think we're okay there.


Haha, 2 drivers for the price of one? UberX? You won't make enough to feed one mouth! The fact that a 23 year old can't do a job on her own is utterly ridiculous. Go work at McDonald's, you'll never be alone.
Uber frowns on calling the PAX unless it's necessary. The app is supposed to do all the work. If I got a call from a driver telling me they had a passenger in the car already i would tell the driver to go F*ck off.
If I had to order another car because of that I would definitely shoot an email to Uber.
This is not a hobby, if you want a hobby the two of you can do together, join meet ups.


----------



## Merc Man

You're fine. I do this all the time. My wife, brother in-law, and friends always enjoy the experience. That's why they call it rideshare. I always call and get the passenger count on the way. At these rates, it's justifiable. I need to make tip money for the waitress.


----------



## Merc Man

UberDude2 said:


> Haha, 2 drivers for the price of one? UberX? You won't make enough to feed one mouth! The fact that a 23 year old can't do a job on her own is utterly ridiculous. Go work at McDonald's, you'll never be alone.
> Uber frowns on calling the PAX unless it's necessary. The app is supposed to do all the work. If I got a call from a driver telling me they had a passenger in the car already i would tell the driver to go F*ck off.
> If I had to order another car because of that I would definitely shoot an email to Uber.
> This is not a hobby, if you want a hobby the two of you can do together, join meet ups.


Not a hobby. What's the rate in your city?


----------



## UberDude2

Merc Man said:


> Not a hobby. What's the rate in your city?


THIS IS WHAT I DRIVE FOR. And see, app says I can have up to 4 people as a passenger.


----------



## Jimron

The real problem is that requests are expecting 4 seats open, and if a guest is taking up space in one, it will cause a problem. Also the guest will not be covered under the personal policy when doing rideshare, and will also not be covered by uber, since not the paying passenger(s).

Basically you riding along will make the passengers feel uncomfortable, like your a bonnie and Clyde team, will make them feel cheated that they are giving some other person a free ride on their dime, since they don't know you are not just another rider, and you could be injured while riding and any future earnings could be at risk. If your injuries prevent you from working, neither insurance will pay for your current medical bills or future lost income.


----------



## tohellwithu

You can ride with ur partner too...coz uber care about money they don't care about u, pax or ur car, if they find out they will just deactivate ur account which is not a big deal coz u are not making money rather u are paying to uber to make money. Good luck!!!


----------



## wk1102

I drive Uber to get a break from my spouse... I mean to give her a break from me. (In case she's reading)


----------



## wk1102

It's against the the terms of service and she could get deactivated if someone complains. In my experience, limited as it is, most would be okay with it as long as it didn't affect them. There will be the 10 -20 % of people that would NOT be okay with it and would cause issues for her/you.


----------



## Schwaeky

Ran into this situation recently. First week Wed., Fri., and Sat evening she rides with me without incident, make up for time lost working my previous full time job where I was away from her 12 hrs a day, 5 days a week for nearly 10 years (Schwan's). 

Go out Ubering Thursday night after picking her up at work, stop by the house to feed and walk the fur kids, and a little before 9pm get ride request from four Indian (dot not feather) girls wanting to eat at Mariah's, a popular local restaurant. Lo and behold there are FOUR of them. Fairly petite all, so they squeeze in backseat, I take fare, then go offline long enough to eat a nice dinner with my wife at another neighboring restaurant. What to my surprise when I go to drop wife off at home so she can sleep for her day job, and so I can hustle for the late night fares, the Indian biotches complained and my access to platform cut off till I explain what happened. Access restored fairly quick, but they cite a regulation that is obscure saying can't have anyone else in car besides me and riders. Now my wife is also a registered Uber partner as well, and her riding with me is as much to help me watch traffic of other uber drivers on rider app to see where to go to not be running on top of other Uber partners, as much as it is to spend time together. Plus it helps reduce separation anxiety.... 

Leaves me frosted, almost as much as first ride after I drop off wife, guess what, to pick the Indian biotches back up. They act all ignorant of their actions like they don't have consequences and said "we didn't think anybody read feedback." Aggh. As far as I am concerned I am an independent contractor therefore they have no business dictating manner in which I do my job.


----------



## KiaScott

You do know , right, that insurance would not cover your wife in case of an accident and would probably not cover anything at all.


----------



## Schwaeky

Well in that case wouldn't my insurance cover her???


----------



## SECOTIME

When I drove I had my gf and a friend tag along occasionally. Nobody complained. If they had more than 3 I would cancel anyway with or without a friend with me.


----------



## Schwaeky

The way I see it in some ways maybe with the current vehicle I'm using it certainly presents a legitimate problem the car is technically a 6 seater but really only seats 5 comfortably because obviously it's very difficult to sit in the middle in the front seat (maybe a child or petite young lady). But for those perhaps using a SUV or minivan it's running on uberx any pax really have no grounds to complain because bottom line they are guaranteed four seats. With second and third row in that case likely to get a 5th seat anyway so no grounds for complaint there. Plus in my case my wife is a fellow Uber partner and frequently monitors local traffic on the rider app for me, as well as switching out if necessary. IMHO, contractor or not as long as they have the basic guaranteed number of seats they should not have any grounds for complaining. Now if we were talking UberXL or select, that might be different based on number of seats guaranteed.


----------



## kingdog

Schwaeky

do the riders all have seat belts available to them when you ride with your spouse? are you making 4 people squeeze in the back and one doesn't have a seatbelt? it's pretty clear that your vehicle needs to guarantee four seatbelts. you have to be willing to take major rating hits, loss of insurance coverage, or just cancel in their faces every time you go to pick up 4 people. even if it's not four, nobody likes it, your ratings will certainly suffer. uber has successfully cultivated the 'personal chauffeur' mentality with their riders.


----------



## RightTurnClyde

OP, why didn't you just drop your wife off for a bit while you take 4 pax, and then pick her back up after ending trip?


----------



## simpsonsverytall

You can do what you want. Don't bring a passenger and lack the game to pull it off. Cancel before picking up, if you see more than 2 passengers waiting.
Ideally you will not have a passenger, but if that is what works for your business model, go ahead and do it.

I've never brought a passenger when I ubered, but I would if I wanted to.
If you are essentially a cheaper taxi, and you use your own car and give out free water, open doors etc... does it really make sense to criticize someone who manages to use uber as an actual ride-share? Which group is actually doing it wrong?
I was a cheap taxi who worked hard to get top 10% ratings.


----------



## wk1102

Schwaeky said:


> Well in that case wouldn't my insurance cover her???


Well, that depends, does your insurance know you do rideshare? If the do not then there is probably no coverage from your insurance at all in the event of an accident. Your insurance woul d deny the claim and cancel you.


----------



## Ubercouple515

My boyfriend and I have been riding together for over a week. Yes, had to leave him once for a trip, its always an option. Till tonight never had a complaint. The last guy of the night (no kidding) said it was not legal and he was an uber driver too. I know we checked before and there is nothing saying you can't. Besides the obvious reason, I'm a women and it makes me feel much more at ease to have him with me at 1am with drink people.


----------



## JulieM678

So without reading too many replies and trying to find the answer, if I have New driver who just wants to see how it happens the first couple runs and then is happy to hop off and get home, would that be OK? It's just so she can see how it works, she doesn't want to ride all day with me . She's a road warrior when it comes to taxiing, excited to start, but she just wants to see how the app works before she runs it for real.

In terms of carrying someone with you on a regular basis, I would not recommend it, Uber notwithstanding. The reason is if you're running around with an extra 140 to 200 pounds with you all day long, that does add wear and tear and fuel usage on your vehicle.
Js.
Oh, and there are physiological effects on the body that occur while driving around all day long. It is bad enough to be suffering them myself, why add the Mr/s.to the mix? I drive a stick shift so you can imagine as a new driver how my left leg feels right now. I had to force myself to take a day off to repair the wear and tear on my knee, LOL


----------



## negeorgia

I think the insurance reasons are why it is a bad idea.


----------



## KiaScott

Ubercouple515 said:


> My boyfriend and I have been riding together for over a week. Yes, had to leave him once for a trip, its always an option. Till tonight never had a complaint. The last guy of the night (no kidding) said it was not legal and he was an uber driver too. I know we checked before and there is nothing saying you can't. Besides the obvious reason, I'm a women and it makes me feel much more at ease to have him with me at 1am with drink people.


That voids your insurance coverage. If you have an accident, you would be 100% liable.


----------



## BurgerTiime

You can bring your pimp and a hooker


----------



## jodie

You cannot do this. I did and got deactivated immediately. Im now reactivated but I had to jump through hoops. They stated next time I do it I will be deactivated permanently. Period.


----------



## 14gIV

JulieM678 said:


> In terms of carrying someone with you on a regular basis, I would not recommend it, Uber notwithstanding. The reason is if you're running around with an extra *140 to 200 pounds* with you all day long, that does add wear and tear and fuel usage on your vehicle.


140-200 pounds??? no thank you i'll pass on dat!


----------



## negeorgia

jodie said:


> You cannot do this. I did and got deactivated immediately. Im now reactivated but I had to jump through hoops. They stated next time I do it I will be deactivated permanently. Period.


Finally, a voice of experience shows up! Some pax will be extremely offended and not tell you and report you. What do you mean you are scared of Uber riders! Everyone knows riders should be scared of Uber drivers! You must be sick!


----------



## jodie

A pax DEFINITELY feels uncomfortable getting in the car with you and your buddy (spouse, bf, gf, etc.). The pax is the one paying for your services (no matter how cheap the ride).


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH

Schwaeky said:


> Ran into this situation recently. First week Wed., Fri., and Sat evening she rides with me without incident, make up for time lost working my previous full time job where I was away from her 12 hrs a day, 5 days a week for nearly 10 years (Schwan's).
> 
> Go out Ubering Thursday night after picking her up at work, stop by the house to feed and walk the fur kids, and a little before 9pm get ride request from four Indian (dot not feather) girls wanting to eat at Mariah's, a popular local restaurant. Lo and behold there are FOUR of them. Fairly petite all, so they squeeze in backseat, I take fare, then go offline long enough to eat a nice dinner with my wife at another neighboring restaurant. What to my surprise when I go to drop wife off at home so she can sleep for her day job, and so I can hustle for the late night fares, the Indian biotches complained and my access to platform cut off till I explain what happened. Access restored fairly quick, but they cite a regulation that is obscure saying can't have anyone else in car besides me and riders. Now my wife is also a registered Uber partner as well, and her riding with me is as much to help me watch traffic of other uber drivers on rider app to see where to go to not be running on top of other Uber partners, as much as it is to spend time together. Plus it helps reduce separation anxiety....
> 
> Leaves me frosted, almost as much as first ride after I drop off wife, guess what, to pick the Indian biotches back up. They act all ignorant of their actions like they don't have consequences and said "we didn't think anybody read feedback." Aggh. As far as I am concerned I am an independent contractor therefore they have no business dictating manner in which I do my job.


Had a similar situation myself recently except in my case it was my 9 year old Son with me in the car. He enjoys riding along meeting new people and talking to them. Most of the time my riders enjoy having him along as well, that is until this one drunk asshat reported me for having a passenger in the car. I usually text my riders when he is in the car and ask how many people are riding. I texted this jerk and he responded 3 so I figured no problem. Get to the pickup point, they have 4, that is a problem. Turned out they only had 3 anyway, his drunk sister was actually going somewhere else in a van with other people. So I take them where they are going which at first was mass confusion because some of them were going one place and others somewhere else close by. In the end they all just got out at the first stop. All seemed fine until later that night when I got a notification from support. After going back and forth with them a while they sent me this..

In your contractual agreement to use the Uber application, it states: "You acknowledge and agree that, unless specifically consented to by a User, you may not transport or allow inside your Vehicle individuals other than a User and any individuals authorized by such User, during the performance of Transportation Services for such User."

From what I could gather from this so long as you have the consent of your rider to have the passenger in your car then they can't complain about it. I asked support about that very subject, no response.

If you want to have a ride along companion make sure to contact your rider before beginning the trip and get consent to having a passenger, if they don't agree, cancel the ride. You could go the paper route and have every rider sign a document before you take them anywhere but that seems a bit excessive.


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH

Ubercouple515 said:


> My boyfriend and I have been riding together for over a week. Yes, had to leave him once for a trip, its always an option. Till tonight never had a complaint. The last guy of the night (no kidding) said it was not legal and he was an uber driver too. I know we checked before and there is nothing saying you can't. Besides the obvious reason, I'm a women and it makes me feel much more at ease to have him with me at 1am with drink people.


Here is what support sent me regarding this matter...

In your contractual agreement to use the Uber application, it states: "You acknowledge and agree that, unless specifically consented to by a User, you may not transport or allow inside your Vehicle individuals other than a User and any individuals authorized by such User, during the performance of Transportation Services for such User."

I guess so long as you get the consent from the User (rider) it is OK.


----------



## RamsUber

I drive Uber XL so shut it off and they can use the third row if needed...


----------

